# Cockapoo Club of GB Photo Competition - Update



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone who's already submitted their brilliant poo pictures. Remember winners will be included on the new Cockapoo Club of GB website.
:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

When you send your pics don't forget to say what your poo's parentage is 
eg American Cocker Mum x Toy Poodle Dad. We need nice clear examples of all types.

We're also interested in pictures which clearly show different coat types and colours - there's a huge variety out there and we want to see them! :wave::wave::wave:

Examples of other pictures we're looking for:
Pictures of your poo as a pup, then all grown up
Training your poo
Grooming pictures
Poo meets and social events
Sporty poos - eg taking part in flyball or agility
Working poos - poos trained as hearing dogs etc (It'd be good to include a short testimonial.)

Cameras at the ready!
hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:

[email protected]
:star::star::star::star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

If like me you're not sure about your photography skills , please don't worry! 

We really want to show a wide variety of Cockapoos, all types, sizes and ages so please do send them in.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just sent you Buddys pics ,i forgot how little he was when i first got him he looked so cute dx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

> my inca has past for threapets i just need to fill out the remanding paper work. cant wait to start.


Just found this post on Pet Forum by our very own Kendal. J x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Just sent some Eddie pics from photobucket - hope it worked?!!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Just sent some Eddie pics from photobucket - hope it worked?!!!


Worked just fine - many thanks.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

While you're busy sorting through all your old poo pics here are a couple more ideas for you:

Before and after grooming pics
Humorous pics eg poos in fancy dress or looking depressed in new best coat!

Keep them coming in.

hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto::wave:


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

It's been a quiet day for Poo Pics !!!! 
Okay so 'Poo in the Fog' probably isn't going to be a winner, so why not spend a nostalgic evening going through all your old favourites ?????? 

:ciao::twothumbs::wave::whoo::best_wishes::jumping::yo:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh no! Keep sending guys! 
Can't wait to see how the site comes out & the pictures used etc...
Hope it's all coming along well


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Eileen,
I have just emailed you some pics of Billy - can you let me know if you get them and can open them ok. Some show his colour changes over the last few months and then I have sent a few funny ones too. Good luck with the website.
Helen x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Hi Eileen,
> I have just emailed you some pics of Billy - can you let me know if you get them and can open them ok. Some show his colour changes over the last few months and then I have sent a few funny ones too. Good luck with the website.
> Helen x


Yes all arrived safely and opened ok, Helen. Many thanks.x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sent a couple hoto:


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Many thanks Janet - arrived safely!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG I've just had a sneaky peek at the pics that have been sent in already .... what beautiful 'poos you all have......really look forward to seeing more pics :twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs:


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Yep, some really lovely poo pics coming in.  Key thing is variety remember. Everything from a nice poo close-up to paddling at the sea-side. 
Before and afters are always interesting. eg puppy poo and then all grown up or before and after a haircut.
Keep them coming.
:star::jumping::star::jumping::star::jumping:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Just wondering, did I send any of Izzie on the beach at the seaside? I deleted the sent message so have no idea lol x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Just wondering, did I send any of Izzie on the beach at the seaside? I deleted the sent message so have no idea lol x


I don't remember seaside pics, Laura. Will have a check after lunch. xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay then thanks  I don't think I did post any, but when you wrote that I wondered if you'd want me to if I hadn't xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Okay then thanks  I don't think I did post any, but when you wrote that I wondered if you'd want me to if I hadn't xx


Hi Laura - I've checked and you didn't include any taken at the sea-side. Will look forward to seeing them!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay then I shall send some thorugh for you  Izzie loves the beach! x

Sent - hope you enjoy  x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Laura - looks like Izzie's a real water-babe!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

She certainly likes a dip, doesn't like going in the sea when it's loud though when the tide is coming in lol x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

We're going to have to set a closing date pretty soon for Poo Pics - so let's have a flurry of photographic activity over the weekend????
Would love to see more puppy to adult pictures. 
Don't forget your poo's parentage - not always clear just from the pics!
:smile::smile::smile::yo::yo::yo::star::star::star:


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sent a selection yesterday. How can we view them please, as one or two posts mention this.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

How do I send pictures that are uploaded on photo bucket please?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Do you only want pictures? Or any little videos to show things as well?
Was just wondering, like regarding tricks & things, it's easier to show in a video rather than pictures. x


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Donnag said:


> How do I send pictures that are uploaded on photo bucket please?


Copy and paste the photobucket address from your browser to the email address: [email protected]


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> Sent a selection yesterday. How can we view them please, as one or two posts mention this.


Hi Paul, many thanks for sending pics.

At the moment entries are available for the judging panel to view. Winning pictures will appear on the new Cockapoo Club of Great Britain website when it's launched in the near future. 

We'll up-date everyone as soon as there are firm dates.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Do you only want pictures? Or any little videos to show things as well?
> Was just wondering, like regarding tricks & things, it's easier to show in a video rather than pictures. x


Hi Laura, I think we'll stick with pictures for now - maybe video clips in the future...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Hi Laura, I think we'll stick with pictures for now - maybe video clips in the future...


That's not a problem, I just wondered  Because I know some larger breeders have videos on their sites to show things that's why I asked 
x


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I have sent some pictures of Dexter as he has changed a lot over the last few weeks.


----------

